# VGA/DVI portable capture device



## dvsDave (Nov 2, 2011)

One of the things that just bugs me the most when I shoot demo's of software (and it's getting more and more frequent) is that the camera just can't effectively show the screen in a readable format. So, what I would like to have is a device that plugs inline between a VGA or DVI output and records the signal either to a laptop or internal storage. Does anybody have a solution that doesn't cost two grand, like this solution does?


----------



## cpf (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: VGA/DMI portable capture device*

You're looking in the wrong place, you want a software solution!

If all you need to a direct screen->file recording, VLC can do it. If you want a 1-click solution, there are Camtasia Studio ($300), Jing ($0/$20/year), CamStudio ($0, kinda hard to use), and many more. On a Mac you can just do it in Quicktime for free, even has a nice interface.


----------



## museav (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: VGA/DMI portable capture device*

HDMI rather than VGA or DVI, but Blackmagic Design: Intensity are $200 to $300 list price. Watch the computer requirements though, a client that recently added an Intensity Shuttle had to upgrade the computer to support the USB requirements and many people posting poor reviews of the product are doing so as a result of trying to use it with computers that do not support it.

HDMI again and $1,000, but records to SD or internal drive, Gefen, LLC - GefenTV High-Def Personal Video Recorder.


----------



## chausman (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: VGA/DMI portable capture device*


cpf said:


> On a Mac you can just do it in Quicktime for free, even has a nice interface.


 
Quicktime can be downloaded and put on a PC as well. I _think_ it will do screen recordings on Mac or PC.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: VGA/DMI portable capture device*


dvsDave said:


> ...So, what I would like to have is a device that plugs inline between a VGA or DVI output and records the signal either to a laptop or internal storage. ...


1. A VGA Y-cable/twofer. https://www.google.com/search?q=VGA....,cf.osb&fp=e2e11e86f6a9c61f&biw=1211&bih=670
2. A VGA to Composite adapter, connected to the "video IN" of your camcorder. https://www.google.com/search?q=VGA....,cf.osb&fp=e2e11e86f6a9c61f&biw=1211&bih=670

Perhaps too low tech, but might be workable? Ideally, two camcorders, one for the screen and one for the presenter. Send the same audio to both. Oh goody, more Y's!

How does Tea Break Tutorials or other "professional" console demo/training videos do it?


----------



## cpf (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh and, if you're concerned about the whole install/uninstall part for software, I've used VLC, CamStudio, and ScreenFlow (Mac) as "portable" editions running off a flash drive.


----------

